# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Kosmetyki do twarzy - opinie

## Medyczny188

Witam

Prosze o opinie o produkcie: Mgiełka do twarzy Au 100 - Linia Golden Touch 
Czy można kupować te kosmetyki z zawartością złota bez problemu? 
Pozdrawiam i prosze o opinie.

----------


## CBDNA_pl

A możesz napisać jaki rodzaj skóry posiadasz? Bo im bardziej wrażliwą,tym ciężej dobrać odpowiednie kosmetyki. Ja mam kilka ulubionych marek,więc ewentualnie mogę doradzić co i jak.

----------


## Karola22

Nie znam tej Firmy, ale kosmetyki z cząsteczkami szlachetnego złota mam i bardzo polecam. Ja używam kremów do twarzy i pod oczy z serii Gold24k Dermiki. Przeznaczone są do cery dojrzałej, a moja 38 letnią już za taka uważam  :Smile: 
Krem pod oczy i na powieki Koktajl młodości z tej serii nie ma sobie równych. Bardzo ładnie zmniejszył moje sińce i podkówki pod oczami. Ta seria bardzo dobrze nawilża, działa przeciwzmarszczkowo i daje efekt młodej wypoczętej cery. Z pewnością to sprawka tych drobinek.

----------


## Stylion_pl

Ja także do tej pory nie miałam żadnej styczności z kosmetykami tej firmy więc ciężko mi cokolwiek powiedzieć na ich temat,może poczekajmy na dalsze wypowiedzi. Zgadzam się również z tym że wiele zależy od tego jaki rodzaj skóry posiadasz,jeśli wrażliwą to wymagana będzie szczególnie intensywna pielęgnacja.

----------


## Juleczka

witam, 
stosowałam*złote*maski*dr*Anne*Hathway*na poprawe cery i jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona. Efakty widocznej poprawy cery były widoczne *juz po po pierwszym zastosowaniu*maski*na twarzy dodatkowo *zapewniają*fantastyczne nawilżenie.* Napiszcie co o nich sadziecie.

----------


## Juleczka

witam, 
stosowałam*złote*maski*dr*Anne*Hathway*na poprawe cery i jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona. Efakty widocznej poprawy cery były widoczne *juz po po pierwszym zastosowaniu*maski*na twarzy dodatkowo *zapewniają*fantastyczne nawilżenie.* Napiszcie co o nich sadziecie.

----------


## Juleczka

> witam, 
> stosowałam*złote*maski*dr*Anne*Hathway*na poprawe cery i jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona. Efakty widocznej poprawy cery były widoczne *juz po po pierwszym zastosowaniu*maski*na twarzy dodatkowo *zapewniają*fantastyczne nawilżenie.* Napiszcie co o nich sadziecie.



czy ktos je probował?

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Sporo czyta się o tych maskach na forach,jednak osobiście nigdy ich nie próbowałam,wiec nie mam odniesienia. Może jakieś opinie z Waszej strony? Jak kształtują sie ich ceny?

----------


## marysinco

mi do twarzy jeszcze nic nie podpasowalo  :Frown:

----------


## kate_ti

Brzmi zachęcająco - muszę spróbować. Ostatnio ciężko mi znaleźć jakąś maskę do twarzy, która by mi faktycznie pomagała.

----------


## walerka

Na moją delikatną cerę ze skłonnością do trądziku uzywam kremu Pellevita Acne, tuszuje przebarwienia, poprawia cerę i jestem z niego zadowolona. Poleciły mi go dermokonsultantki ze sklepu dermokosmetycznego Ziko Dermo, każdemu pomogą  :Smile:

----------


## walerka

Ja też miałam zawsze z wyborem kremu do twarzy dopóki nie trafiłam do sklepu ziko dermo. Tam jedna z pań doradziła mi krem do mojej cery w dodatku w promocji. Od tamtej pory wszystkie kosmetyki kupuję w ziko dermo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja teraz stosuję kosmetyki biodermic z kwasem hialuronowym (kremy dzień-noc i serum wygładzające). Bardzo mi właśnie pomagają na twarz, która jest dość zmęczona po całym dniu pracy. Stosuję od roku gdzieś i widzę duże efekty. Jednak dobre kremy potrafią bardzo mocno pomóc. Ostatnio widziałam na ich stronie, że Paulina Sykut-Jeżyna została ich ambasadorką.

----------


## kapamata

Ja faktycznie go stosowalam i był okej, w każdym razie pozniej w tkmaxie na wystawie znalazłam duzo duzo lepszy krem sprowadzony jakis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie jestem zwolenniczką sprowadzanych kremów. Jeśli np. ten biodermic był dobry, to po co zmieniać?

----------


## mirabelka0

kiedys probowalam maseczki z drobinkami zlota. Cera wygladala naprawde ladnie i promiennie  :Smile:  chociaz wedlug mnie i tak nie jest to warte swojej ceny

----------


## pociety

Zawsze myślałem, że środki z prawdziwymi materiałami szlachetnymi to tylko chwyt marketingowy ale widzę po opiniach, że to jednak może być skuteczne. W sumie srebro ma właściwości bakteriobójcze więc może był by pożytek z jego wykorzystania.

----------


## wywyzszona

Ja polecam dermokosmetyki chyba najlepsze z jakimi miałam do czynienia, bardzo duży wybór takich kosmetyków w świetnych cenach można znaleźć w ziko dermo.

----------


## Guacamole

a polecacie coś przeciwzmarszczkowego? nie skończyłam jeszcze 30 lat a wyglądam dużo starzej niż w rzeczywistości... rozważam nawet wizytę w gabinecie medycyny estetycznej.... podobno doktor Hudyma jest dobry... myślicie, że powinnam się zgłosić czy lepiej inwestować w kolejne kremy?

----------


## herbaciarka

Guacamole, oeparol ma bardzo dobre kremy i to jeszcze z naszym wiesiołkiem.
Cena przystępna, a na pewno są skuteczne.
Spokojnie powinnaś je dostać w aptece.
Tylko wazne by je regularnie stosować.
wg mnie na gabinety chyba jeszcze za szybko

----------


## herbaciarka

Guacamole, oeparol ma bardzo dobre kremy i to jeszcze z naszym wiesiołkiem.
Cena przystępna, a na pewno są skuteczne.
Spokojnie powinnaś je dostać w aptece.
Tylko wazne by je regularnie stosować.
wg mnie na gabinety chyba jeszcze za szybko

----------


## Guacamole

o widzisz, dziękuję ci za polecenie! niestety u mnie z regularnością to różnie bywa. może powinnam jakiś alarm na krem ustawić?  :Smile:

----------


## tamaryszek

Po co tutaj przypominajki, po prostu po umyciu twarzy, smarujesz kremem. Jeszcze nie zdarzyło mi się o tym zapomnieć  :Wink:  No chyba, że nie zmywasz makijażu na noc? To wtedy masz odpowiedź dlaczego wyglądasz starzej niż jesteś w rzeczywistości. Kremy oeparolu sa naprawdę dobre, a do tego to polski producent i cena nie jest wysoka. Moim zdaniem również warto spróbować, zanim zdecydujesz się na drogie zabiegi.

----------


## Eve79

a nie chodzi tu raczej o lenistwo  :Smile: )))) jak się czegoś chce nistey trzeba cięzko pracować lub regularnie smarować. dołączam się do koleżanek i polecam Oeparol i jednocześnie zawstydzam by zmotywować  :Smile:

----------


## DER-MED.pl

A moim zdaniem wizyta w dobrym gabinecie kosmetycznym na pewno nie zaszkodzi,mało tego- można skonsultować się także z dermatologiem,który powie nam na jakich kosmetykach powinnyśmy bazować,doradzi. Akurat tutaj mogę zaprosić do naszego studia w Katowicach lub Krakowie DER-MED,gdzie pomożemy i doradzimy.

----------


## angelika_

A jaki krem polecicie dla cery wrażliwej?

----------


## rivka

Ja bym poleciła naturalne kosmetyki ECO  w 100% naturalne i organiczne blog.douglas.pl/kosmetyki-naturalne-i-eko-2/ albo serum z tej serii do cery wymagającej. Mnie one bardzo pomagają przy suchej i wrażliwej skórze.

----------


## Pokrzepol_do_wlosow

Jeśli chodzi o kremy przeciwzmarszczkowe polecam te, które zawierają olej arganowy. W dużej części składa się on z kwasu linolowego (omega-6), który nawilża i chroni przed wysuszaniem, poprawia elastyczność i napięcie skóry dojrzałej. Dzięki temu zmarszczki znacznie się spłycają, a niektóre nawet całkowicie znikają.

----------


## kamila_w

gdzie mozna je kupic?

----------


## kamila_w

gdzie mozna je kupic?

----------


## Pokrzepol_do_wlosow

w e-sklepie producenta kremów przeciwzmarszczkowych z olejem arganowym Profarm Lębork

----------


## Guacamole

Zdecydowałam się na polecane przez was kremy oeparolu i faktycznie widzę poprawę  :Smile: 
zazwyczaj oczyszczałam twarz, a kremy raz nakładałam, raz nie. teraz już wypracowałam sobie nawyk regularnego stosowania. O spektakularnych efektach jeszcze nie mówię, ale jestem na dobrej drodze

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam kremy z alantoiną, która przyspiesza gojenie, wygładza i regeneruje uszkodzoną skórę. Poza tym wspomaga działanie innego składnika takich preparatów, czyli witaminy F. Pochodzi ona z oleju lnianego, zawiera nienasycone kwasy tłuszczowe, które biorą udział w metabolizmie lipidów. Dobrze, gdyby w skład kremu wchodziła również witamina E, która usuwa wolne rodniki.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Myślę,że generalnie rzecz biorąc,warto bazować na dobrych i godnych zaufania kosmetykach na których sie nie zawiedziemy oraz które nas nie podrażnią. Akurat u nas znajdziecie szeroki wybór,warto zerknąć,chętnie pomożemy :Smile:

----------


## Sandy

Ja takie kosmetyki znajduję w Naturze - Kobo, My Secret, Sensique... wszystkie te marki mają niedrogie, a fajne produkty, zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o konturowanie twarzy czy makijaż oka i to właśnie po nie sięgam najczęściej.  :Smile:  Znacie je? Próbowałyście?  :Smile:

----------


## soksana88

ojj ja powiem szczerze ,z eja nie uzywałam nigdy kremu do twrazy z zawartością złota więc sie nie wypowiem  :Wink:  ja używam kremu  z witaminą c marki it`s skin . Kupiłam go na beautikonie . a daltego taki kupiłam , poniewa zjest on do kazdego ordzaju cery co mi bardzo odpowiada  :Wink:

----------


## CudnaWioleta

ja również nie znam, stosuje krem z zieloną glinką, olej kokosowy, maść himalaya (zioła indyjskie)...wiec nieco inaczej niż Ty... :Wink:

----------


## aleczka856

Ja z racji tej ,ze mam cerę tłustą używam równiez kosmetyków marki it`s skin , ale są  to pianka z wyciągiem z mangostanu oraz dwa kremy/serum wodne .tez kupuję na beautikonie z tego względu ,ze jest  to sklep , który ma wyłączność na it`s skin .  :Wink:

----------


## elwira77

szczerze? ja to już kupuje jedynie profesjonalne kosmetyki z hurtowni kosmetycznych jak np. mimari, gdzie robią zakupy salony kosmetyczne. Szkoda mi już wyrzucać pieniedzy na te drogeryjne kosmetyki bo one wcale nie działają. Wolę dołozyć parę groszy i mieć coś porządnego :Smile:

----------


## Ewis

ja teraz testuję te kremy its skin i szczerze mówiąc całkiem dobre działanie mają na moja skórę - widocznie wygładzona jest! to jest dopiero fajne :Smile:

----------


## Anonimkaa

ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić kosmetyki Eldan Cosmetics. Używam ich ja, moja siostra i moja mama. Każda ma inną cerę i inne wymagania i po dobraniu odpowiedniej serii każda z nas jest zadowolona

----------


## celinaPi

to widze ,ze nie jestem jedyna , która stosuje kremy marki it`s skin  :Wink:  dla mnie rewelacyjny okazał się krem BB  z ekstraktem ze śluzu ślimaka  :Wink:  mam tez balsam do ciała . Obie te rzeczy zakupiłam również na beautikonie  :Wink: szybka wysyłka , obsługa sklepu bardzo miła  :Wink:

----------


## iwona8989

Ja kupuję kosmetyki w sklepie Valed na stronie e-sklepmedyczny.com.pl. Mam zaufanie do takich kosmetyków, a mam taką skórę, że nie mogę sobie na wszystkie kosmetyki pozwolić.

----------


## serża

Kosmetyki Its skin - super są! chyba stosunkowo nowe na rynku ale nigdy nie wpadłabym na to że jakaś nowość mi tak przypadnie do gustu!ładnie sie wchłaniają i fajnie gładko skóra po nich sie ma!

----------


## Perek

Fakt, są to bardzo dobre kosmetyki! i coraz więcej osób je stosuje! no i widać ze dobra receptura jest bo skoro koreanki stosują i pięknie wyglądają...to czemu nie my?

----------


## Zefira

ja wlaśnie kupiłam takie kosmetyki mamie pod choinkę! na pewno się ucieszy, mi bardzo służą więc myślę że jej także. Bardzo fajne sa Its skin!

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Warto, aby krem zawierał następujące składniki, dzięki którym:
- głęboko natłuszcza (oliwa z oliwek, masło shea)
- nawilża (mocznik, kwas hialuronowy, pantenol, skwalen i witamina E)
- działa przeciwzapalnie (alantoina i pantenol)
- usuwa wolne rodniki (witamina E i koenzym Q10).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama jestem zachwycona działaniem serum, które ostatnio sobie kupiłam. Jest to serum do twarzy Richevon. Czaiłam sie na nie długo ponieważ wiele dziewczyn na forach sobie je chwali i kilka blogerek o nim pisało. W koncu sobie kupilam pomimo  ceny ( miałam urodziny i postanowiłam sobie przetestować czy rzeczywiście droższy kosmetyk lepiej działa).  I co? A no nie zwiodłam się:
nawilża skórę
rzeczywiście redukuje te mniejsze zmarszczki i niedoskonałości
oraz znacznie napina
Ma również fajną konsystencję. Jest to taki deikatny żelik tak więc spokojnie można dać go pod makijaż. I nic się nie roluje.

----------


## SpecialForYou

apropo kosmetyków . świetna dla mnie ostatnio okazała się maseczka hydrożelowa z efektem mikroprądów ze smartfona . maseczka dokładnie nazywa się Playskin  :Wink: Maseczkę nakłada się na twarz, podłącza kabelkami ze smartfonem, włącza wcześniej pobraną aplikację Play Skin z Google Play  :Wink:  Pięknie pachnie i trzyma się ją 10 minut  :Wink:

----------


## KasiaPawenta

osobiście lubię dermike - maseczki, soraje - 100% serum z kwasem hialuronowym i bielende kwas hialuronowy. Olejek arganowy bardzo zatykał mi pory i potem pojawiały mi się krosty. Mam skórę suchą i dlatego u mnie kosmetyki z kwasem hialuronowym sprawdzają się najlepiej. Polecam też mezoterpię igłową u dr. Bohdana Potockiego lub zastrzyki z wyżej usieciowanego kwasu hialuronowego. One trzymają dłużej niż mezoterapia i zwykły kosmetyk. Jak dla mnie kosmetyki moją podobne składy i nie ma co za nie przepłacać, lepiej zainwestować w cos co naprawde działa bo wtedy faktycznie widać efekty. Ale to jak kto woli  :Smile:

----------


## Adamik

no na mnie i dla mnei działa Play Skin i jestem zadowolona z efektów! na prawdę widac poprawę skóry!

----------


## Marrik

A te maseczki Play Skin to jakaś nowość jak dla mnie - ale jestem z nich zadowolona. Kilka chwil i skóra na buzi jest odżywiona!

----------


## karmelka1990

ja dziewczynom z cerą tłustą, mieszaną lub normalną polecam matujący hydrożel eveline. Mi ten ‘krem’ poleciła koleżanka i zużywam już drugi słoiczek bo tak mi przypasował  :Smile:  kosztuje jakieś totalne grosze, a po żadnym innym kremie nie miałam takiego efektu matu. A przy tym skóra jest fajnie nawilżona

----------


## CBDgold_pl

Jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki do pielęgnacji twarzy czy też całego ciała, to polecam bazować przede wszystkim na tych w 100% naturalnych, co do których mamy pewność iż nas nie podrażnią, czasami lepiej zapłacić więcej, a bazować na kosmetykach wysokiej jakości.

----------


## OliwiaWicka

Ja mam maseczkę z playskin .Fajnie bo działa antybakteryjnie . Sam zabieg jest krótki bo trwa tylko 10 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja muszę poszukać jakiegoś dobrego kremu, bo mam nie tylko suchą skórę na twarzy ale też na ustach :/ i zawsze mi wyskoczy a to opryszczka a to jakieś zajady. Dobrze chociaż że mam endvir, który szybko pomaga mi zwalczyć tą brzydką krostkę na ustach

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Jeżeli masz problem z suchą skóra, to obowiązkowo polecam stosować naturalne kosmetyki oparte na bazie kolagenu, są niezwykle skuteczne oraz co ważne- ujędrniają cerę, warto spróbować.

----------


## celinaPi

Co do takich maseczek upiększających to ja bardzo polecam maseczkę Playskin . To jest właściwie nowość jeszcze chyab niebardzo znana, dlatego ,zę jest to maseczka hydrozelowa z efektem mikroprądów . Ja ją kupiłam na allegro . I tak , ona ma właściwości przeciwstarzeniowe , ale ma też działanie antybakteryjne i jeszcze jakies ale już nie pamiętam . W kazdym razie polecam , bo skóra po niej jest bardzo ładna i rozświetlona

----------


## karolajnapl

Hejka. Polecacie jakieś maseczki, które odetkają mi pory? Bo mam z tym duży problem i nie wiem co mam robić ; (

----------


## aga_a

> Hejka. Polecacie jakieś maseczki, które odetkają mi pory? Bo mam z tym duży problem i nie wiem co mam robić ; (


U mnie sprawdza się soniczna szczoteczka do twarzy i żel oczyszczający (teraz mam z ziaji), używam od miesiąca i widzę różnicę. Zaczęłam nawet stosować mniej kryjące podkłady, bo cera wygląda teraz o wiele lepiej. 
Jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki do twarzy to jestem zdania, że każda powinna dobierać odpowiedni kosmetyk do swojego rodzaju cery. Ja np. oglądam kanały na yt, gdzie vlogerki polecają kosmetyki i z ciekawości idę do drogerii i je oglądam, ale nie każde u mnie by się sprawdziły. Poza tym mam też swoich ulubieńców, z których nie rezygnuję. 
W ostatnim miesiącu odkryłam świetny olejek z bielendy do oczyszczania twarzy (stosuję go wieczorem: zmywam makijaż i myję twarz z tym olejkiem), świetnie usuwa pozostałości makijażu, a cera po nim nie jest ściągnięta. 
Kolejnym hitem okazał się suchy olejek (uniwersalny do ciała, twarzy, włosów) z ziaji. Długo szukałam takiego kosmetyku. Kiedyś dostałam taki do mamy, z Włoch i długo szukałam czegoś takiego na polskim rynku i nie znalazłam. Aż do teraz. Jest to produkt z olejkiem karite i makadamia, nazywa się keratynowa odbudowa naskórka. Mam bardzo suchą cerę, która zimą przesusza się i schodzi, a ten olejek super się sprawdza. ALE, pozostawia lekką, tłustą warstwę - nie jest tłusty, ale zostawia taki tłusty filtr. Ja stosuję go na noc.

----------


## aga_a

> Hejka. Polecacie jakieś maseczki, które odetkają mi pory? Bo mam z tym duży problem i nie wiem co mam robić ; (


U mnie sprawdza się soniczna szczoteczka do twarzy i żel oczyszczający (teraz mam z ziaji), używam od miesiąca i widzę różnicę. Zaczęłam nawet stosować mniej kryjące podkłady, bo cera wygląda teraz o wiele lepiej. 
Jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki do twarzy to jestem zdania, że każda powinna dobierać odpowiedni kosmetyk do swojego rodzaju cery. Ja np. oglądam kanały na yt, gdzie vlogerki polecają kosmetyki i z ciekawości idę do drogerii i je oglądam, ale nie każde u mnie by się sprawdziły. Poza tym mam też swoich ulubieńców, z których nie rezygnuję. 
W ostatnim miesiącu odkryłam świetny olejek z bielendy do oczyszczania twarzy (stosuję go wieczorem: zmywam makijaż i myję twarz z tym olejkiem), świetnie usuwa pozostałości makijażu, a cera po nim nie jest ściągnięta. 
Kolejnym hitem okazał się suchy olejek (uniwersalny do ciała, twarzy, włosów) z ziaji. Długo szukałam takiego kosmetyku. Kiedyś dostałam taki do mamy, z Włoch i długo szukałam czegoś takiego na polskim rynku i nie znalazłam. Aż do teraz. Jest to produkt z olejkiem karite i makadamia, nazywa się keratynowa odbudowa naskórka. Mam bardzo suchą cerę, która zimą przesusza się i schodzi, a ten olejek super się sprawdza. ALE, pozostawia lekką, tłustą warstwę - nie jest tłusty, ale zostawia taki tłusty filtr. Ja stosuję go na noc.

----------


## karolajnapl

> U mnie sprawdza się soniczna szczoteczka do twarzy i żel oczyszczający (teraz mam z ziaji), używam od miesiąca i widzę różnicę. Zaczęłam nawet stosować mniej kryjące podkłady, bo cera wygląda teraz o wiele lepiej. 
> Jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki do twarzy to jestem zdania, że każda powinna dobierać odpowiedni kosmetyk do swojego rodzaju cery. Ja np. oglądam kanały na yt, gdzie vlogerki polecają kosmetyki i z ciekawości idę do drogerii i je oglądam, ale nie każde u mnie by się sprawdziły. Poza tym mam też swoich ulubieńców, z których nie rezygnuję. 
> W ostatnim miesiącu odkryłam świetny olejek z bielendy do oczyszczania twarzy (stosuję go wieczorem: zmywam makijaż i myję twarz z tym olejkiem), świetnie usuwa pozostałości makijażu, a cera po nim nie jest ściągnięta. 
> Kolejnym hitem okazał się suchy olejek (uniwersalny do ciała, twarzy, włosów) z ziaji. Długo szukałam takiego kosmetyku. Kiedyś dostałam taki do mamy, z Włoch i długo szukałam czegoś takiego na polskim rynku i nie znalazłam. Aż do teraz. Jest to produkt z olejkiem karite i makadamia, nazywa się keratynowa odbudowa naskórka. Mam bardzo suchą cerę, która zimą przesusza się i schodzi, a ten olejek super się sprawdza. ALE, pozostawia lekką, tłustą warstwę - nie jest tłusty, ale zostawia taki tłusty filtr. Ja stosuję go na noc.


Ok, dzięki za tak wyczerpujący post. Przetestuję najpierw tą szczoteczkę z żelem.

----------


## karolajnapl

> U mnie sprawdza się soniczna szczoteczka do twarzy i żel oczyszczający (teraz mam z ziaji), używam od miesiąca i widzę różnicę. Zaczęłam nawet stosować mniej kryjące podkłady, bo cera wygląda teraz o wiele lepiej. 
> Jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki do twarzy to jestem zdania, że każda powinna dobierać odpowiedni kosmetyk do swojego rodzaju cery. Ja np. oglądam kanały na yt, gdzie vlogerki polecają kosmetyki i z ciekawości idę do drogerii i je oglądam, ale nie każde u mnie by się sprawdziły. Poza tym mam też swoich ulubieńców, z których nie rezygnuję. 
> W ostatnim miesiącu odkryłam świetny olejek z bielendy do oczyszczania twarzy (stosuję go wieczorem: zmywam makijaż i myję twarz z tym olejkiem), świetnie usuwa pozostałości makijażu, a cera po nim nie jest ściągnięta. 
> Kolejnym hitem okazał się suchy olejek (uniwersalny do ciała, twarzy, włosów) z ziaji. Długo szukałam takiego kosmetyku. Kiedyś dostałam taki do mamy, z Włoch i długo szukałam czegoś takiego na polskim rynku i nie znalazłam. Aż do teraz. Jest to produkt z olejkiem karite i makadamia, nazywa się keratynowa odbudowa naskórka. Mam bardzo suchą cerę, która zimą przesusza się i schodzi, a ten olejek super się sprawdza. ALE, pozostawia lekką, tłustą warstwę - nie jest tłusty, ale zostawia taki tłusty filtr. Ja stosuję go na noc.


Ok, dzięki za tak wyczerpujący post. Przetestuję najpierw tą szczoteczkę z żelem.

----------


## Naturalis

Polecam krem Naturalis Superactive, który składa się ze śluzu ślimaka, uzupełnionego o Timecode (biomimetyczny peptyd), Vitasource (bajkalina), kwas hialuronowy, argininę, olej ze słodkich migdałów i masło shea. Jego bioaktywna formuła wspiera naturalną odnowę skóry, dzięki czemu staje się odmłodzona i odświeżona.

Naturalis | NATURALIS Superactive krem ze śluzem ślimaka dzień/noc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z kosmetykami do twarzy trzeba szczególnie uważać, bo można bardzo łatwo sobie nimi zaszkodzić. Jak ja szukałam odpowiedniego kremu na worki pod oczy to poczytałam najpierw w sieci co dziewczyny polecają i wyszło na to, że Remescar  :Smile:  i faktycznie worki znikają natychmiast !

----------


## tomarys90

Ja od lat używam tylko kremu nivea do twarzy i wg mnie to jedyny sprawdzony krem.

----------


## Alg-Borje

Polecam krem na dzień i na noc Dag & Natt, który zawiera algi z Morza Północnego. Jego skład uzupełniono o wiele olejków (Jojoba, z ostu, ogórecznika lekarskiego, drzewa różanego, rumianku rzymskiego czy lawendowy), masło Shea czy witaminę E. Do jego produkcji wykorzystywane są wyłącznie tłoczone na zimno oleje i naturalne tłuszcze.

Dag & Natt - krem na dzień i na noc 50 gr ALG-BORJE POLSKA - Algi morskie

----------


## anka_weganka

Polecam zainteresować się robieniem kremów samodzielnie  :Smile:  Nie jest to trudne - zasada działania troch podobna do robienia majonezu  :Wink: 
Godzina pracy, a efekt niesamowity. Jak nie macie czasu i chęci, to warto poszukać kogoś, kogo robienie kremów jest hobby  :Smile:

----------


## anka_weganka

Ja zaczęłam zabawę z robieniem własnoręcznym kosmetyków w 2014 roku i od tego czasu wszystkie ciocie, znajome, mamy moich znajomych ciągle pytają mnie, czy przy okazji im czegoś nie zrobię  :Smile:  Jak ktoś raz spróbuje takiego zupełnie naturalnego kremu, to nie będzie chciał wrócić do sklepowych  :Smile:

----------


## anka_weganka

A najlepszym dowodem na działanie takich kremów jestem ja sama. Borykałam się ze strasznym trądzikiem, nie pomagały wizyty u dermatologów, ginekologów itd. Około 10 lat się zmagałam z tym problemem.
Od 2014 roku przeszłam na własnoręcznie robione kremy i teraz mam super gładką skórę  :Smile:  Taki efekt otrzymałam w połączeniu z odpowiednią dietą.
Dobre kremy + jakość jedzenia to klucz do sukcesu!  :Smile:

----------


## anka_weganka

A najlepszym dowodem na działanie takich kremów jestem ja sama. Borykałam się ze strasznym trądzikiem, nie pomagały wizyty u dermatologów, ginekologów itd. Około 10 lat się zmagałam z tym problemem.
Od 2014 roku przeszłam na własnoręcznie robione kremy i teraz mam super gładką skórę  :Smile:  Taki efekt otrzymałam w połączeniu z odpowiednią dietą.
Dobre kremy + jakość jedzenia to klucz do sukcesu!  :Smile:

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Akurat jeżeli chodzi o dobre i skuteczne kosmetyki do pielęgnacji twarzy to polecam bazować przede wszystkim na tych w 100% naturalnych, które nie podrażnią naszej skóry i nie uczulą jej.

----------


## melituska

Świetnym dermokosmetykiem na wrażliwą, suchą i podrażnioną skórę jest Cetaphil MD Dermoprotektor. Sama go stosuję na moją wrażliwą i trądzikową skórę. Sprawdza się, jest skuteczny, bo wypryski są mniej widoczne, cera jest miło nawilżona. Także polecam spróbować.  :Smile:

----------


## salsax

Ja na jakimś forum czytałam bardzo dobre opinie o kosmetykach do pielęgnacji twarzy marki Prael, podobno są rewelacyjne. Co prawda marka jest droga, bo to kosmetyki luksusowe i zawierają naturalny kolagen morski. Ale może warto spróbować.

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Akurat tej marki nie znam więc ciężko jest mi się wypowiedzieć w temacie, natomiast generalnie jeżeli chodzi o dobre kosmetyki oraz ich wybór to zawsze starajmy się zwracać uwagę na ich skład, tak aby był w 100 % naturalny i tym samym nie podrażnił naszej cery.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Polecam RadioProtect, który zawiera ekstrakt z ostropestu plamistego i rdestu japońskiego. Skutecznie pielęgnuje, nawilża i natłuszcza naskórek, dzięki czemu odzyskuje swój naturalny koloryt, pozostając gładkim i elastycznym.

Dzięki aksamitnej konsystencji krem łatwo rozsmarowuje się, pozostawiając na skórze delikatną warstwę ochronną. Poza tym dobrze i szybko się wchłania.

Aurea Pharma

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie najważniejszy jest skład kosmetyków, dlatego wybieram te naturalne  :Smile:  moimi ulubionymi są te z vianka, biolaven, sylveco albo resibo <3 a najbardziej opłaca się zamawiać przez internet, ja kupuję w aptece melissa bo zapisałam się do newslettera i jestem na bieżąco z promocjami

----------


## Eliza Siwczyk

Z kosmetyków  kiedyś używałam Irena Eris albo Vichy. Wydawalam tyle pieniędzy na kremy ,ze nawet pojęcia nie nie macie. A mam suchą skórę. Juz nawilżałam chyba czym sie tylko dało. I nic. Wiecie co pomogło? Oczyszczacz powietrza.... mieszkam w bardzo zanieczyszczonym mieście. Kupiłam nie tak dawno oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa kc a40 euw, który bardzo dobrze radzi sobie z zanieczyszczonym powietrzem. Kupiłam go w promocji na Goodair.pl i zapłaciłam 100 zł mniej  :Wink:

----------


## AnnaDor

Kosmetyki naturalne to moi sprzymierzeńcy, drogeryjne już odstawiłam. Kocham produkty Natura Siberica, Lavera, Biolaven, Sylveco itd. Dobrych firm jest sporo, częśc to nasze polskie, wiec tym bardziej warto je wspierać. Ja kupię je online w pieknonatury.com  Gwarantuję że jak przerzucicie się na naturę to będziecie bardziej zadowolone z efektów pielęgnacyjnych.

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam krem Olive Jiva, który dzięki zawartości oliwy z oliwek i oleju migdałowego, zapobiega gromadzeniu się toksyn oraz nawilża skórę. Z kolei zawarta w nim ashwagandha - wspomaga odnawianie i odbudowę komórek skóry. Dodatkowo krem działa przeciwzmarszczkowo i zmniejsza pory.

----------


## PiotrekSkal4

Według mnie warto stawiać na produkty pochodzenia naturalnego, takie, które są dostosowane do danego typu cery... A nie pierwsze lepsze reklamowane w sieci  :Smile:

----------


## AlicjaKowalczyk

DoradcaOnlineZepter do jakiego rodzaju cery są wasze kosmetyki? I czy są alergizujące?

----------


## zuzolek

W temacie kosmetyków do twarzy już dawno odrzuciłam te, które nie mają naturalnego składu. Może na efekty trzeba troszkę dłużej poczekać, ale na pewno warto  :Smile:

----------


## ilis

> W temacie kosmetyków do twarzy już dawno odrzuciłam te, które nie mają naturalnego składu. Może na efekty trzeba troszkę dłużej poczekać, ale na pewno warto


ja juz od dawna skupiam się tylko na naturalnych. mam rózne problemy z cera, a po naturalnych nie mam żadnych efektów ubocznych  :Smile:

----------


## ilis

> W temacie kosmetyków do twarzy już dawno odrzuciłam te, które nie mają naturalnego składu. Może na efekty trzeba troszkę dłużej poczekać, ale na pewno warto


ja juz od dawna skupiam się tylko na naturalnych. mam rózne problemy z cera, a po naturalnych nie mam żadnych efektów ubocznych  :Smile:

----------


## zuzolek

> Na widoczne efekty stosowania kosmetyków Zepter nie musisz długo czekać. Pamiętaj,że marki ,które używają parabenów i silikonów tylko złudnie dają efekt zdrowszej skóry po bardzo krótkim czasie. Kosmetyki Zepter dogłębnie odżywiają,rewitalizują skórę , tak aby cieszyć się jej blaskiem na dłużej


Może mi coś Pani powiedzieć więcej na temat składu ?

----------


## ilis

> Ilis , powiedz proszę jakie  masz problemy ze skórą?


W okresie zimowym mam ogromny problem z wysuszona skórą, pudrując się widać każdą malutką skórkę co nie wygląda fajnie

----------


## marzenakela

@ilis ja tak samo i za nic nie mogę znaleźć niczego odpowiedniego dla siebie. tak to nieładnie wygląda, zresztą też czuję się niekomfortowo
@doradcazepter czy wasz krem pod oczy swisso logical zamaskuje wory pod oczami?

----------


## kasiakatarzyna

> Może mi coś Pani powiedzieć więcej na temat składu ?


A skład poszczególnych kosmetyków nie dostępny na stronie sklepu?




> Na widoczne efekty stosowania kosmetyków Zepter nie musisz długo czekać. Pamiętaj,że marki ,które używają parabenów i silikonów tylko złudnie dają efekt zdrowszej skóry po bardzo krótkim czasie. Kosmetyki Zepter dogłębnie odżywiają,rewitalizują skórę , tak aby cieszyć się jej blaskiem na dłużej


czyli po jakim czasie powinnam zacząć widzieć efekty?

----------


## OlgaAl

A nie lepiej pomyślec o specjalnych zabiegach, które mają służyć nawilzeniu oraz utrzymaniu jędrności skóry? Zwłaszcza teraz w okresie zimowym? Taka prawda. Pijemy mniej wody w związku z czym podczas sezonu grzewczego też jej więce tracimy. Sama myslę o takim zabiegu, tym bardziej ze jest możliwosć z wykorzystaniem preparatu Restylane Skinboosters. Lepsza opcja wg mnie niz stosowanie kremów

----------


## kornela100

@ilis jakich kosmetyków używasz?
@doradcaonlinezepter czy macie coś pod oczy, żeby w końcu wory nie były takie widoczne? :/ strasznie to wygląda.

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

W przypadku kosmetyków do pielęgnacji twarzy, to moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to aby były wysokiej jakości o bogatym składzie- oczywiście w 100% naturalnym. Tylko wtedy ma to sens, a kosmetyki drogeryjne z parabenami, mogą tylko podrażnić naszą cerę.

----------


## kasienkamilk

@kornela krem pod oczy swisso logical powinien pomóc  :Smile: 
@doradcazepter a macie może jakieś maseczki do twarzy? jestem ich ogromną fanką

----------


## VisionOpticExpress_pl

Tutaj pełna zgoda, jeżeli kosmetyki to tylko naturalne które nie uczulają oraz nie podrażniają, nawet jeżeli mielibyśmy za nie zapłacić nieco więcej to uważam, że warto. Nasze zdrowie i wysoka jakość kosmetyków to priorytet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie numerem jeden kremem jest remescar na cienie pod oczami. Cienie mam od dziecka takie brzydkie a przy remescar widzę, że sukcesywnie one schodzą.

----------


## gośka1970

@kasienkamilk testowałaś ten krem?
@VisionOpticExpress_pl  o tak, jakość przede wszystkim! nie opłaca się kupować syfu z drogerii, żeby potem wydawać masę pieniędzy na poprawę stanu cery.

----------


## jinxa

@gośka1970 ja osobiscie testowałam i jeestem bardzo zadowolona. Zawsze mam problem z uczuleniem a tutaj brak jakichkolwiek zmian.
@gośka1970 ja rownież nie polecam syfu marketowego. Bardzo często kończy się to wysypką lub innym uczuleniem.
Dobre kosmetyki to naturalne kosmetyki.

----------


## Sandra62

Dokładnie :Wink:  Najlepiej naturalne kosmetyki uzywac do twarzy. tak samo są pewne rzeczy jak chociażby specjalne zabiegi gdzie nawilżana jest skóra. Ja np. jestem po zabiegu z uzyciem Restylane Skinboosters. Miałam taką przy okazjia terapię uzupełniającą terapie laserową, która usunęła mi blizny potrądzikowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja również uwielbiam naturalne kosmetyki, sa delikatne i od razu czuć tę jakość. ostatnio zakochałam się w musie lnianym od ravina, genialny kosmetyk , ładnie pachnie, nadaje się do ust do kąpieli i do smarowania, lubię takie kosmetyki, które można do wszystkiego prawie wykorzystać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też czasami stosuje naturalne. teraz hitem dla mnie jest krem remescar pod oczy, zredukował mi cienie pod oczami, nie muszę wydawać kasy na korektory tylko smaruje codziennie wieczorem nim i jest okej.

----------


## Drimka

Do twarzy używam tylko i wyłącznie kremów wodnych. Z witaminą C. Uzywałam też kremów przeciwzmarszczkowych, ale nic one nie dawały wiec zdecydowałam się na wypełnianie zmarszczek preparatem restylane

----------


## shopsmart

Przed zakupem kosmetyków pamiętajmy, aby dobrać je do naszej cery. Wyróżniamy: normalną, tłustą, suchą, mieszaną, wrażliwą, trądzikową czy naczynkową. Dzięki naszej stronie, która porównuje całkowitą wartość koszyka e-sklepów, kupicie kosmetyki do twarzy jak najtaniej i jak najszybciej.

----------


## Versace88

U mnie dopiero jakikolwiek efekt przyniósł zabieg z Restylane. Miałam wypełniane tym preparatem zmarszczki na czole oraz wokół oczu.

----------


## Rubina

Do twarzy polecam z całego serca kremik z hialuronem z Botame. Kupiłam na doz.pl i jestem nim zachwycona.  :Smile:

----------


## Didi

właśnie słyszałam o tej aptece doz a proszę powiedz jak u nich est z dostawą i czy moge zapytac kogoś o porade. Mam skóre bardzo wrazliwą czy ten krem z Botame to byłby dla mnie dobry a może jest coś innego dla skóry wrazliwej ?

----------


## AlicjaN

jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki na zmarszczki to nic mi nie pomagało. Dopiero jak wybrałam się na zabieg wampirzego lifitingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka, dopiero wtedy osiągnęłam efekt taki jaki chciałam.Poza tym trzeba też przed zabiegiem porobić badania.

----------


## TippingPower

> jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki na zmarszczki to nic mi nie pomagało. Dopiero jak wybrałam się na zabieg wampirzego lifitingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka, dopiero wtedy osiągnęłam efekt taki jaki chciałam.Poza tym trzeba też przed zabiegiem porobić badania.


Prawda, trzeba robić pod kątem anemii. Jesli sie ją ma to raczej zabieg sie nie przyjmie. To tak jak np przy miesiączce nie wolno doklejać rzęs  :Wink:  Mniej więcej takie porównanie. Co do zabiegu, ja akurat nie mialam jeszcze, ale w tej klinice mój syn miał operacje zeza  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wszystko zależy jakich kosmetyków używacie, bo ja na przykład używałam przez długi czas kremów przeciwzmarszczkowych a potem jak zauważyłam ze zmarszczki mam większe to poszłam do dermed do krakowa na kwas hialuronowy i naprawdę się to opłaciło. Po pierwszym zabiegu zmarszczki juz nie sa widoczne, planuje jeszcze zapisać się na wypłenianie ust

----------


## Wosebka

Co do nawilzenia to super sie sprawdził zabieg Restylane Skinboosters. Nic mi tak nie pomogło jak właśnie ten zabieg. Bardzo ładnie nawilżona skóra i zregenerowana.

----------


## kasia2508

Myślę, że wybór kosmetyków do twarzy to raczej sprawa indywidualna. Np. na Horex.pl przy produktach są dostępne opinie. Ale jak wiadomo jednemu krem będzie służył innemu nie. Na pewno jedne z lepszych kosmetyków do pielęgnacji ma Bielenda i wiele osób je sobie poleca. Miałam kilka zanim nie przeszłam na pielęgnacje dermokosmetykami i była zadowolona.

----------


## Królewna

To i ja dorzucę swoje hity pielęgnacyjne - mam krem diamentowy odmładzający firmy Christian Laurent. Moja twarz go uwielbia i chłonie zawsze bardzo intensywnie ^^

----------


## AdriannaP

ktos tutaj cos pisał na temat popularnych kosmetyków, takich dostępnych. Mam taką radę. Jeśli kupujecie kosmetyki, to sprawdzajcie jaki ma skład, czy ma SLS, czy ma parabeny itd. Ja używam kosmetyki, które maja bardzo naturalny skład i nie zawierają żadnych świństw. Co do nawilżenia skóry to polecam tez zabiegi takie jak mezoterapia igłowa np w Warszawie jest taka bardzo dobra klinika Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka  :Wink:

----------


## AnnaS1

> ktos tutaj cos pisał na temat popularnych kosmetyków, takich dostępnych. Mam taką radę. Jeśli kupujecie kosmetyki, to sprawdzajcie jaki ma skład, czy ma SLS, czy ma parabeny itd. Ja używam kosmetyki, które maja bardzo naturalny skład i nie zawierają żadnych świństw. Co do nawilżenia skóry to polecam tez zabiegi takie jak mezoterapia igłowa np w Warszawie jest taka bardzo dobra klinika Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka


hej ja tutaj akurat miałam inny zabieg bo miałam zabieg wampirzego liftingu jeśli chodzi o odmładzanie? Moim zdaniem chyba najbardziej skuteczna metoda  :Wink:   Tylko wiem, ze wczesniej trzeba też zrobic odpowiednie badania, czy hemoglobina chyba jest w porzadku czy jakoś tak.

----------


## Troublemaker

> hej ja tutaj akurat miałam inny zabieg bo miałam zabieg wampirzego liftingu jeśli chodzi o odmładzanie? Moim zdaniem chyba najbardziej skuteczna metoda   Tylko wiem, ze wczesniej trzeba też zrobic odpowiednie badania, czy hemoglobina chyba jest w porzadku czy jakoś tak.


Też miałam ten zabieg , w Dzięgielewska Instytcie Oka I powiem Wam, ze była normalnie cała w kropkach :P Smiesznie wyglądalam  :Wink:  Ale... za to jaki efekt  :Wink:

----------


## Pass Away

Różne kosmetyki. Stosuję np z Bielendy czy Ecolab, czasem z Ziaji. Ale to tak by po prostu jakoś ta skóra wyglądała Głównie maseczek czy coś. A Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam zabieg mezoterapii igłowej. z kwasem HA  :Wink:  Super mi skórę zregenerował.

----------


## googole

Do ust bardzo lubię pomadkę oeparol z olejem z wiesiołka. Zawsze w torebce musi być, bo moje usta są bardzo wrazliwe na wiatr i niskie temperatury. Po posmarowaniu pomadką mam na dłuższy czas spokój i skóra wygląda ładnie

----------


## laheyon

Ja teraz stosuję kosmetyki biodermic z kwasem hialuronowym (kremy dzień-noc i serum wygładzające). Bardzo mi właśnie pomagają na twarz, która jest dość zmęczona po całym dniu pracy. Stosuję od roku gdzieś i widzę duże efekty.

----------


## Alnika

A znacie kosmetyki marki Solverx? Kurcze, kupiłam niedawno ich krem (z serii do skóry wrażliwej, różowy), za naprawdę dobrą cenę, a sprawdził się u mnie świetnie! Skóra jest nawilżona, odżywiona, bez podrażnień. Krem ma świetny skład.

----------


## Olesia

Tak, znam kosmetyki Solverx i też jestem nimi zachwycona, ale ja używam serii do skóry atopowej i tak jak prawie wszystko mnie podrażniało, tak te kosmetyki wręcz działają kojąco na moją skórę.

----------


## elmirka

Również znam, mam dzieci alergików z azs, sama też mam skłonności do atopii, więc staram się wybierać w miarę naturalne składy i delikatne kosmetyki, przeznaczone do takiej wrażliwej i suchej skóry. Solverx bardzo dobrze się sprawdzają i nie kosztują majątku

----------


## kornela100

@ilis jakich kosmetyków używasz?
@doradcaonlinezepter czy macie coś pod oczy, żeby w końcu wory nie były takie widoczne? :/ strasznie to wygląda.

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

W przypadku kosmetyków do pielęgnacji twarzy, to moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest to aby były wysokiej jakości o bogatym składzie- oczywiście w 100% naturalnym. Tylko wtedy ma to sens, a kosmetyki drogeryjne z parabenami, mogą tylko podrażnić naszą cerę.

----------


## kasienkamilk

@kornela krem pod oczy swisso logical powinien pomóc  :Smile: 
@doradcazepter a macie może jakieś maseczki do twarzy? jestem ich ogromną fanką

----------


## VisionOpticExpress_pl

Tutaj pełna zgoda, jeżeli kosmetyki to tylko naturalne które nie uczulają oraz nie podrażniają, nawet jeżeli mielibyśmy za nie zapłacić nieco więcej to uważam, że warto. Nasze zdrowie i wysoka jakość kosmetyków to priorytet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie numerem jeden kremem jest remescar na cienie pod oczami. Cienie mam od dziecka takie brzydkie a przy remescar widzę, że sukcesywnie one schodzą.

----------


## gośka1970

@kasienkamilk testowałaś ten krem?
@VisionOpticExpress_pl  o tak, jakość przede wszystkim! nie opłaca się kupować syfu z drogerii, żeby potem wydawać masę pieniędzy na poprawę stanu cery.

----------


## jinxa

@gośka1970 ja osobiscie testowałam i jeestem bardzo zadowolona. Zawsze mam problem z uczuleniem a tutaj brak jakichkolwiek zmian.
@gośka1970 ja rownież nie polecam syfu marketowego. Bardzo często kończy się to wysypką lub innym uczuleniem.
Dobre kosmetyki to naturalne kosmetyki.

----------


## Sandra62

Dokładnie :Wink:  Najlepiej naturalne kosmetyki uzywac do twarzy. tak samo są pewne rzeczy jak chociażby specjalne zabiegi gdzie nawilżana jest skóra. Ja np. jestem po zabiegu z uzyciem Restylane Skinboosters. Miałam taką przy okazjia terapię uzupełniającą terapie laserową, która usunęła mi blizny potrądzikowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja również uwielbiam naturalne kosmetyki, sa delikatne i od razu czuć tę jakość. ostatnio zakochałam się w musie lnianym od ravina, genialny kosmetyk , ładnie pachnie, nadaje się do ust do kąpieli i do smarowania, lubię takie kosmetyki, które można do wszystkiego prawie wykorzystać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też czasami stosuje naturalne. teraz hitem dla mnie jest krem remescar pod oczy, zredukował mi cienie pod oczami, nie muszę wydawać kasy na korektory tylko smaruje codziennie wieczorem nim i jest okej.

----------


## Drimka

Do twarzy używam tylko i wyłącznie kremów wodnych. Z witaminą C. Uzywałam też kremów przeciwzmarszczkowych, ale nic one nie dawały wiec zdecydowałam się na wypełnianie zmarszczek preparatem restylane

----------


## shopsmart

Przed zakupem kosmetyków pamiętajmy, aby dobrać je do naszej cery. Wyróżniamy: normalną, tłustą, suchą, mieszaną, wrażliwą, trądzikową czy naczynkową. Dzięki naszej stronie, która porównuje całkowitą wartość koszyka e-sklepów, kupicie kosmetyki do twarzy jak najtaniej i jak najszybciej.

----------


## Versace88

U mnie dopiero jakikolwiek efekt przyniósł zabieg z Restylane. Miałam wypełniane tym preparatem zmarszczki na czole oraz wokół oczu.

----------


## Rubina

Do twarzy polecam z całego serca kremik z hialuronem z Botame. Kupiłam na doz.pl i jestem nim zachwycona.  :Smile:

----------


## Didi

właśnie słyszałam o tej aptece doz a proszę powiedz jak u nich est z dostawą i czy moge zapytac kogoś o porade. Mam skóre bardzo wrazliwą czy ten krem z Botame to byłby dla mnie dobry a może jest coś innego dla skóry wrazliwej ?

----------


## AlicjaN

jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki na zmarszczki to nic mi nie pomagało. Dopiero jak wybrałam się na zabieg wampirzego lifitingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka, dopiero wtedy osiągnęłam efekt taki jaki chciałam.Poza tym trzeba też przed zabiegiem porobić badania.

----------


## TippingPower

> jeżeli chodzi o kosmetyki na zmarszczki to nic mi nie pomagało. Dopiero jak wybrałam się na zabieg wampirzego lifitingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka, dopiero wtedy osiągnęłam efekt taki jaki chciałam.Poza tym trzeba też przed zabiegiem porobić badania.


Prawda, trzeba robić pod kątem anemii. Jesli sie ją ma to raczej zabieg sie nie przyjmie. To tak jak np przy miesiączce nie wolno doklejać rzęs  :Wink:  Mniej więcej takie porównanie. Co do zabiegu, ja akurat nie mialam jeszcze, ale w tej klinice mój syn miał operacje zeza  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to wszystko zależy jakich kosmetyków używacie, bo ja na przykład używałam przez długi czas kremów przeciwzmarszczkowych a potem jak zauważyłam ze zmarszczki mam większe to poszłam do dermed do krakowa na kwas hialuronowy i naprawdę się to opłaciło. Po pierwszym zabiegu zmarszczki juz nie sa widoczne, planuje jeszcze zapisać się na wypłenianie ust

----------


## Wosebka

Co do nawilzenia to super sie sprawdził zabieg Restylane Skinboosters. Nic mi tak nie pomogło jak właśnie ten zabieg. Bardzo ładnie nawilżona skóra i zregenerowana.

----------


## kasia2508

Myślę, że wybór kosmetyków do twarzy to raczej sprawa indywidualna. Np. na Horex.pl przy produktach są dostępne opinie. Ale jak wiadomo jednemu krem będzie służył innemu nie. Na pewno jedne z lepszych kosmetyków do pielęgnacji ma Bielenda i wiele osób je sobie poleca. Miałam kilka zanim nie przeszłam na pielęgnacje dermokosmetykami i była zadowolona.

----------


## Królewna

To i ja dorzucę swoje hity pielęgnacyjne - mam krem diamentowy odmładzający firmy Christian Laurent. Moja twarz go uwielbia i chłonie zawsze bardzo intensywnie ^^

----------


## AdriannaP

ktos tutaj cos pisał na temat popularnych kosmetyków, takich dostępnych. Mam taką radę. Jeśli kupujecie kosmetyki, to sprawdzajcie jaki ma skład, czy ma SLS, czy ma parabeny itd. Ja używam kosmetyki, które maja bardzo naturalny skład i nie zawierają żadnych świństw. Co do nawilżenia skóry to polecam tez zabiegi takie jak mezoterapia igłowa np w Warszawie jest taka bardzo dobra klinika Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka  :Wink:

----------


## AnnaS1

> ktos tutaj cos pisał na temat popularnych kosmetyków, takich dostępnych. Mam taką radę. Jeśli kupujecie kosmetyki, to sprawdzajcie jaki ma skład, czy ma SLS, czy ma parabeny itd. Ja używam kosmetyki, które maja bardzo naturalny skład i nie zawierają żadnych świństw. Co do nawilżenia skóry to polecam tez zabiegi takie jak mezoterapia igłowa np w Warszawie jest taka bardzo dobra klinika Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka


hej ja tutaj akurat miałam inny zabieg bo miałam zabieg wampirzego liftingu jeśli chodzi o odmładzanie? Moim zdaniem chyba najbardziej skuteczna metoda  :Wink:   Tylko wiem, ze wczesniej trzeba też zrobic odpowiednie badania, czy hemoglobina chyba jest w porzadku czy jakoś tak.

----------


## Troublemaker

> hej ja tutaj akurat miałam inny zabieg bo miałam zabieg wampirzego liftingu jeśli chodzi o odmładzanie? Moim zdaniem chyba najbardziej skuteczna metoda   Tylko wiem, ze wczesniej trzeba też zrobic odpowiednie badania, czy hemoglobina chyba jest w porzadku czy jakoś tak.


Też miałam ten zabieg , w Dzięgielewska Instytcie Oka I powiem Wam, ze była normalnie cała w kropkach :P Smiesznie wyglądalam  :Wink:  Ale... za to jaki efekt  :Wink:

----------


## Pass Away

Różne kosmetyki. Stosuję np z Bielendy czy Ecolab, czasem z Ziaji. Ale to tak by po prostu jakoś ta skóra wyglądała Głównie maseczek czy coś. A Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam zabieg mezoterapii igłowej. z kwasem HA  :Wink:  Super mi skórę zregenerował.

----------


## googole

Do ust bardzo lubię pomadkę oeparol z olejem z wiesiołka. Zawsze w torebce musi być, bo moje usta są bardzo wrazliwe na wiatr i niskie temperatury. Po posmarowaniu pomadką mam na dłuższy czas spokój i skóra wygląda ładnie

----------


## laheyon

Ja teraz stosuję kosmetyki biodermic z kwasem hialuronowym (kremy dzień-noc i serum wygładzające). Bardzo mi właśnie pomagają na twarz, która jest dość zmęczona po całym dniu pracy. Stosuję od roku gdzieś i widzę duże efekty.

----------


## Alnika

A znacie kosmetyki marki Solverx? Kurcze, kupiłam niedawno ich krem (z serii do skóry wrażliwej, różowy), za naprawdę dobrą cenę, a sprawdził się u mnie świetnie! Skóra jest nawilżona, odżywiona, bez podrażnień. Krem ma świetny skład.

----------


## Olesia

Tak, znam kosmetyki Solverx i też jestem nimi zachwycona, ale ja używam serii do skóry atopowej i tak jak prawie wszystko mnie podrażniało, tak te kosmetyki wręcz działają kojąco na moją skórę.

----------


## elmirka

Również znam, mam dzieci alergików z azs, sama też mam skłonności do atopii, więc staram się wybierać w miarę naturalne składy i delikatne kosmetyki, przeznaczone do takiej wrażliwej i suchej skóry. Solverx bardzo dobrze się sprawdzają i nie kosztują majątku

----------

